# Your dog needs a DNI?



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

If today was December 28, I would laugh off the story that is running in Spain’s national press reporting that dogs and cats now require a DNI. Perhaps Three Kings Day is another occasion for wind-ups?

Así será el nuevo DNI para perros y gatos, ya considerados oficialmente miembros de una familia


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> If today was December 28, I would laugh off the story that is running in Spain’s national press reporting that dogs and cats now require a DNI. Perhaps Three Kings Day is another occasion for wind-ups?
> 
> Así será el nuevo DNI para perros y gatos, ya considerados oficialmente miembros de una familia


I'm sure I read something about this some while ago. They want to have animals treated with more respect than they are at the moment. It will, apparently, cut out the growing mistreatment of unwanted pets.

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It hasn't dawned on them yet that the same people who mistreat their animals, don't get them spayed/castrated and just dump the resulting litters in the rubbish or by the side of the road, don't have them microchipped, don't pick up their s··t, etc are the same ones who won't comply with this either. If there's as much enforcement of this as there is of all the other laws regarding animals then it will make no difference whatsoever.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't se campo dogs getting one and certainly not campo cats.

My animals are very well treated but never leave the property (well the cats might I guess), I can't see the point and expense of me doing this.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's an English version of the new law, under which animals are treated as sentient beings rather than objects. No mention of any requirement for a DNI though!









Law change sees pets in Spain considered sentient beings, with welfare taken into account should a couple separate


More reforms are planned for this year, with the government aiming to bring about a shift in citizens’ relationships with animals




english.elpais.com


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

All rubbish...





__





Pet ID cards – Gazette Life







gazettelife.com


----------

